
How did CalPERS dig a $153B pension hole? - masonic
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/13/opinion-how-did-calpers-dig-a-153-billion-pension-hole/
======
masonic
This article is on page A7 of today's Mercury News print edition... but it is
_not shown_ on their index pages[1] -- you cannot get to this article except
via Search terms.

A related article[2] from a few days ago is visible, though.

[1] [http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/](http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/)

[2] [http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/10/borenstein-end-
calpers...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/10/borenstein-end-calpers-
reckless-pension-debt-repayment-plans/)

